# Booster son Imac 2010 pour pouvoir mieux travailler



## melaniefu (13 Août 2020)

Bonjour,

je vous contact car j'ai un Imac 2010 ( IMAC 11,3) de 27 pouces  Core i7 avec:
carte graphique ATI RADEON HD5750 1025MO
2To disque SARA
8GO de mémoires 1333MHZ DDR3
4 coeurs
Mac os High Sierra version 10.13.6
Processeur 2,93 GHZ

Et j'ai entendu dire que l'on pouvait lui donner un coup de jeune en changer la ram et surtout en remplaçant le disque dur SSD car mon problème est que je rame pas mal quand j'utilise plusieurs logiciels de photo à la fois ,voir le logiciel cesse de fonctionné en plein travail .

J'ai trouvé 2 sites qui proposent des pièces adaptées aux mac et autres produits Apple,pouvez vous me dire ci cela est fiable ?









						Réparez vous-même votre smartphone ou tablette
					

Réparer soi-même son smartphone ou sa tablette n'a jamais été aussi simple !




					www.sosav.fr
				











						Apple Mac Upgrades - RAM, SSD Flash, External Drives and More
					

Upgrade the RAM and storage of nearly any Apple computer at MacSales.com. We also provide refurbished Macs, external storage, docks, accessories, and more!




					eshop.macsales.com
				




Je pense pour être à l'aise avec mon travail  installer 16 GB de mémoires  mais je sais pas si je prends (4 GO x4) ou bien "8 GO x2) ??

Pareil pour le SSD je pense prendre un kit de remplacement du lecteur optique de 480 Go,vous pensez que je ramerais plus avec ça ????

Sur les sites on nous dit que l'on peut changer tous ça soit même,est ce possible ?

Dernière petite question ma carte graphique est naze je peux la changer pour laquelle sachant que c'est pour utiliser photoshop,corel painter, topaz labs et dreamweaver

ps: voir photo pour détails de matériel

Je vous remercie de votre patiente


----------



## Locke (13 Août 2020)

melaniefu a dit:


> Sur les sites on nous dit que l'on peut changer tous ça soit même,est ce possible ?


Si tu n'as pas deux mains gauches, tu peux en effet tout faire... https://fr.ifixit.com/Device/iMac_Intel_27"_EMC_2390 ...concernant le second disque en lieu et place du SuperDrive, il est tout à fait possible de mettre un SSD. Tu pourrais aussi remplacer le disque dur à plateaux par un SSD, mais attention il y a un tout petit connecteur avec 2 fils qui est celui du capteur de température à l'étape 10... https://fr.ifixit.com/Tutoriel/Remplacement+du+disque+dur+dans+l'iMac+Intel+27-Inch+EMC+2390/8919

En cas de changement du disque dur à plateaux par un modèle identique de 3,5" plus grand ou un SSD, il faudra impérativement shunter ce petit connecteur avec un petit bout de fil électrique. Pourquoi ? Apple faisant modifier le firmware des disques durs qu'elle faisait installer pour que ce soit OS X qui gère la vitesse du ventilateur, ce dernier tournera à fond et il faudra impérativement installer un logiciel comme Macs Fan Control.

Petit exemple dans mon ancien iMac 2011 lorsque j'ai changé le disque dur à plateaux par un SSD...







melaniefu a dit:


> Dernière petite question ma carte graphique est naze je peux la changer pour laquelle sachant que c'est pour utiliser photoshop,corel painter, topaz labs et dreamweaver


C'est possible avec ton modèle... https://fr.ifixit.com/Tutoriel/Remp...iMac+Intel+27-Inch+(fin+2009+ou+mi-2010)/9553 ...mais tu ne trouveras qu'une carte de remplacement qui sera de la récupération et uniquement vendu que sur eBay et parfois à un prix prohibitif !


----------



## foflarage (13 Août 2020)

Hello,

Perso, je suis intervenu 2 fois sur mon iMac 2009, une première fois pour ajouter de la RAM (assez facile) mais surtout remplacer le SuperDrive par un SSD (128go) et du coup créer un Fusion Drive avec le DD restant dans le Mac. 

La 2nde fois, j'ai directement remplacé le HDD par un SSD (500go) ce qui fait que j'ai 2 SSD pour 628go, et clairement le SSD a fait du bien à mon iMac.

Avec le recul j'aurais dû faire direct un changement du HDD (1To) par un SSD de capacité égale (mais c'était cher à l'époque!!!) et laisser le Super Drive. Du coup je te dirais de changer directement le HDD.

J'ai regardé rapidement sur le net et je vois que ton iMac 2010 est proche en conception du mien, donc je te conseillerais de faire les changements toi même, il existe pas mal de tutos (iFixit, youtube etc.), ce n'est pas très compliqué il suffit juste d'être rigoureux et bien suivre les étapes.

Pour le matériel, idem achète toi même. 

Logiquement tu devrais avoir besoin de :
- 1 SSD 1To (après c'est selon tes besoins et ton budget)
Exemple : https://www.amazon.fr/Samsung-SSD-I...eywords=ssd+1to&sprefix=ssd+2.,aps,146&sr=8-3

- 1 adaptateur DD 2.5" vers 3.5" (oui car ton gros HDD est plus gros que ton SSD)
Exemple : https://www.amazon.fr/Inateck-Monta...7334485&sprefix=adaptateur+dd,aps,153&sr=8-10

- Eventuellement des tournevis Torx si tu n'en as pas

Dernier conseil très important, c'est niveau OS, il faudrait idéalement que tu puisses faire une copie bootable de ton Mac avec Carbon Copy Cloner et une sauvegarde Time Machine.

Guide iFixit si je ne fais pas d'erreur :









						Installing iMac Intel 27" EMC 2390 Dual HDD or SSD Drive
					

Although Apple never sold the 2010 27" iMac...




					www.ifixit.com
				




Pour la carte graphique, aucune idée, je ne peux t'aider.

Bref je laisse les plus anciens compléter/corriger mon post


----------



## Locke (13 Août 2020)

foflarage a dit:


> - 1 adaptateur DD 2.5" vers 3.5" (oui car ton gros HDD est plus gros que ton SSD)
> Exemple : https://www.amazon.fr/Inateck-Monta...7334485&sprefix=adaptateur+dd,aps,153&sr=8-10


Dépense inutile, regarde les photos de ma réponse #2.


----------



## foflarage (13 Août 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Dépense inutile, regarde les photos de ma réponse #2.


My bad je ne savais pas qu’on pouvait faire sans...
Par contre, pour le capteur thermique du DD ne faut-il pas juste le décoller et le recoller sur le nouveau SSD?


----------



## Madalvée (13 Août 2020)

C'est quand même une folie d'investir dans une machine de 10 ans, tu vas payer autant que pour une neuve et dans 2 ans tes logiciels ne fonctionneront plus.


----------



## Locke (13 Août 2020)

foflarage a dit:


> Par contre, pour le capteur thermique du DD ne faut-il pas juste le décoller et le recoller sur le nouveau SSD?


Pour le SuperDrive, oui... https://fr.ifixit.com/Tutoriel/iMac+Intel+27-Inch+EMC+2390+Optical+Drive+Replacement/8918?lang=en ...dans la mesure ou on installe un SSD.


----------



## melaniefu (13 Août 2020)

Merci pour vous r


foflarage a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Perso, je suis intervenu 2 fois sur mon iMac 2009, une première fois pour ajouter de la RAM (assez facile) mais surtout remplacer le SuperDrive par un SSD (128go) et du coup créer un Fusion Drive avec le DD restant dans le Mac.
> 
> ...



Merci pour vos conseils je vais étudier tous ça


----------



## melaniefu (13 Août 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Si tu n'as pas deux mains gauches, tu peux en effet tout faire... https://fr.ifixit.com/Device/iMac_Intel_27"_EMC_2390 ...concernant le second disque en lieu et place du SuperDrive, il est tout à fait possible de mettre un SSD. Tu pourrais aussi remplacer le disque dur à plateaux par un SSD, mais attention il y a un tout petit connecteur avec 2 fils qui est celui du capteur de température à l'étape 10... https://fr.ifixit.com/Tutoriel/Remplacement+du+disque+dur+dans+l'iMac+Intel+27-Inch+EMC+2390/8919
> 
> En cas de changement du disque dur à plateaux par un modèle identique de 3,5" plus grand ou un SSD, il faudra impérativement shunter ce petit connecteur avec un petit bout de fil électrique. Pourquoi ? Apple faisant modifier le firmware des disques durs qu'elle faisait installer pour que ce soit OS X qui gère la vitesse du ventilateur, ce dernier tournera à fond et il faudra impérativement installer un logiciel comme Macs Fan Control.
> 
> ...




Merci je vais prendre conseil sur vous


----------



## melaniefu (14 Août 2020)

ok mais est ce que cela vaut le coup par rapport à l'ancienneté de mon Imac (2010) .En revanche il est nickel et marche normalement temps que je n'utilise pas de logiciels genre photoshop ou corel painter . La Dalle a été changé en 2016 donc ecran nickel .

De plus j'ai vu que j'ai 4 compartiments pour la stoker la mémoire et elle sont toutes utilisées par 2 GO  puis je en garder 2 et ajouter deux autres de 8 Go ce qui ferait 18 Go ????
Et dernière petite question j'ai lu que c'est mieux de virer carrément le lecteur optique qui ne sert à rien pour ajouter le SSD (SSD) ou bien simplement ajouter un deuxième disque dur interne (SSD) en sachant que je possède déjà 2 TO de dique SATA

Que pensez vous de la carte graphique Ati Radeon HD5750 est elle compatible avec tous ce qui se rapporte aux logiciels de photo comme Photoshop ? est elle assez puissante ?

Je vous remercie pour toutes vos réponses et le temps qui vous avez pris pour me lire .


----------



## Locke (14 Août 2020)

melaniefu a dit:


> De plus j'ai vu que j'ai 4 compartiments pour la stoker la mémoire et elle sont toutes utilisées par 2 GO puis je en garder 2 et ajouter deux autres de 8 Go ce qui ferait 18 Go ????


Tu calcules mal, car 2x8=16 Go plus 2x2=4 Go font un total de 20 Go.


melaniefu a dit:


> Et dernière petite question j'ai lu que c'est mieux de virer carrément le lecteur optique qui ne sert à rien pour ajouter le SSD (SSD) ou bien simplement ajouter un deuxième disque dur interne (SSD) en sachant que je possède déjà 2 TO de dique SATA


C'est en effet une bonne solution étant donné que le SuperDrive ne sert plus et doit sûrement être HS.


melaniefu a dit:


> Que pensez vous de la carte graphique Ati Radeon HD5750 est elle compatible avec tous ce qui se rapporte aux logiciels de photo comme Photoshop ? est elle assez puissante ?


Non, il y a 10 ans cette carte graphique était en correspondance matérielle des logiciels de graphisme, de montage vidéo de l'époque, mais en en aucun pour les logiciels récents ! Cette carte graphique sera à la ramasse et tu ne pourras pas installer autre chose qu'une carte de remplacement et avec seulement 1 Go de mémoire c'est bien trop peu et faiblard. Une puce graphique dans un MBA/MBP récent est 10 fois plus puissante que cette carte rétro !

Tenter de faire une mise à niveau avec un iMac de 2010 est louable, mais il faut rester dans le domaine du raisonnable et ne jamais espérer utiliser des matériels ou logiciels récents. Tous les composants de la carte mère de cet iMac sont bien vieillissants. En détails, c'est ce modèle-là... https://everymac.com/systems/apple/imac/specs/imac-core-i7-2.93-27-inch-aluminum-mid-2010-specs.html ...va pour un SSD et une petite augmentation de mémoire, mais bon ce sera au maximum macOS High Sierra.


----------



## melaniefu (14 Août 2020)

Mon Imac est de 2010 et déjà sous mac os High sierra .J'utilise déjà photoshop,dreamweaver corel painter etc ....je n'ai pas trop de problème seulement cela rame un peu et chauffe beaucoup  le mac donc c'est pour cela que je me demandais si j'ajoutais de la Ram et un SSD est ce que je pourrais mieux travailler avec


----------



## Locke (14 Août 2020)

melaniefu a dit:


> Mon Imac est de 2010 et déjà sous mac os High sierra .J'utilise déjà photoshop,dreamweaver corel painter etc ....je n'ai pas trop de problème seulement cela rame un peu et chauffe beaucoup le mac donc c'est pour cela que je me demandais si j'ajoutais de la Ram et un SSD est ce que je pourrais mieux travailler avec


Oui, mais avec les logiciels de l'époque, pas avec des logiciels récents qui seront bridés par la faiblesse de la carte graphique. Par défaut, cette génération d'iMac est une chaufferette d'appoint. J'ai eu un iMac 27" 2011, je fais de la 3D, à l'époque il y avait une carte graphique de 2 Go, un processeur i7, mais ce qui chauffait le plus était que le gros disque dur à plateaux de 3,5". Le fait d'avoir installé un SSD à fait chuter la température interne de 10°.


----------



## melaniefu (14 Août 2020)

Oui c'est kler qu'il chauffe énormément ,j'espère faire aussi chuter sa température .


----------



## melaniefu (14 Août 2020)

Par contre je cherche un site français pour commander le kit complet du SSD pour remplacer le lecteur optique  
J'ai ce site SSD mais cela vient des Etats unis donc frais de douanes importantes 
Merci à vous


----------



## Locke (14 Août 2020)

melaniefu a dit:


> Par contre je cherche un site français pour commander le kit complet du SSD pour remplacer le lecteur optique
> J'ai ce site SSD mais cela vient des Etats unis donc frais de douanes importantes
> Merci à vous


Regarde chez MacWay, il y a un kit qui permet d'installer un SSD tout en gardant le SuperDrive... https://www.macway.com/owc-internal...ssd-imac-27-2010/p29146?nid=200100&oid=133654 ...rien n'empêche de retirer le SuperDrive s'il est HS. Un conseil téléphone chez MacWay en précisant le modèle exact de ton iMac pour commander le bon kit. Il n'y a en France que ce site qui proposera ce genre de kits.


----------



## melaniefu (14 Août 2020)

ok merci 
bonne journée


----------



## melaniefu (31 Août 2020)

Bonjour,
voilà j'ai acheté 2 RAM de 8 GO et comme il me reste 2 Rat de 2Go j'aurai voulu savoir si il y avait un ordre pour les installer .
Actuellement je les ai mise comme ceci (voir photo)
Est ce le bon ordre ou bien faut il que je mette plutôt les 8 Go en haut
Merci




*Note de la modération :* il était inutile de créer un nouveau message, on déménage


----------



## Locke (31 Août 2020)

melaniefu a dit:


> Est ce le bon ordre ou bien faut il que je mette plutôt les 8 Go en haut


S'il y avait un problème, la quantité totale ne serait pas affichée correctement. Chez moi, ça donne ça...


----------



## Sly54 (31 Août 2020)

melaniefu a dit:


> Est ce le bon ordre ou bien faut il que je mette plutôt les 8 Go en haut


Ça dépend des modèles d'iMac, cf cet article : https://www.mac4ever.com/actu/15644...a-ram-affiche-2133-mhz-apres-ajout-de-memoire


----------



## Locke (1 Septembre 2020)

melaniefu a dit:


> Est ce le bon ordre ou bien faut il que je mette plutôt les 8 Go en haut


Tu peux avoir une idée plus précise en maintenant appuyée la touche *alt* puis un clic sur /Informations système, tu vas dans Matériel/Mémoire. Si la fréquence affichée est la même sur les 4 barrettes, alors tout va bien...


----------

